
Show HN: A Chrome extension that updates your css without refreshing* - asjdflakjsdf
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/refrecsser-live-css-refre/ndlkimdchjgnpchcpfbpninkkfhgkefc
======
fiatjaf
How does it know a file has changed? It constantly reloads it?

For a less magical tool, there's [https://www.npmjs.com/package/instant-
server](https://www.npmjs.com/package/instant-server), which acts a simple
HTTP server, but reloads your CSS whenever it changes without refreshing (it
also refreshes on JS or HTML changes, but nevermind).

~~~
asjdflakjsdf
yes it just keeps reloading the css files for the page

------
asjdflakjsdf
Its just a simple little extension that reloads your css files in the
background so that you can view changes without having to reload the page each
time

Github:
[https://github.com/whatever555/refreshing/](https://github.com/whatever555/refreshing/)

------
_ao789
Interesting idea.

------
el_isma
Doesn't work for me

~~~
asjdflakjsdf
thanks for the feedback. did you enable it for your domain? you can turn it on
by clicking the icon and following the options

